# Looking for a Hickory Smoked Chicken Rub With No Cayenne or Chilli Powders.



## gapi (May 26, 2017)

I have a request for a not so spicy rub. Can you help.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2017)

We don't do spicy around here.  Happy wife happy life kind of thing.  The chili powder listed below is not the hot kind.

Sweet and Smoky Rub

Ingredients
1/4 cup kosher salt
1/4 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar
1/4 cup smoked paprika
2 Tbs granulated sugar
2 tsp garlic powder
2  tsp onion powder
2 tsp freshly ground pepper
2 tsp chili powder
1 tsp ground cumin
1 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger

Directions

1. Stir all ingredients together and store in an airtight container.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 27, 2017)

Got just what you want...JJ


Mild but Wild Chix Rub

1/4C Raw Sugar
2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)
1T Gran. Garlic
1T Gran. Onion
2tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning or other
1tsp Ground Coriander Seed (2-3tsp Whole seed, fresh ground)
1tsp Black Pepper
1tsp Mustard Powder
1tsp Allspice
1/2tsp Cumin

Optional: 1T Kosher Salt * Leave out if you Brined the Bird!

Mix well. You can put directly on the skin or mix with Butter, Oil or Bacon Grease and rub on and under the Skin.


----------



## gapi (May 27, 2017)

You guys are great. I'll post back how things went.


Noboundaries said:


> We don't do spicy around here.  Happy wife happy life kind of thing.  The chili powder listed below is not the hot kind.
> 
> Sweet and Smoky Rub
> 
> ...


Looks like I have the engreediance to make yours. I take it its a dry rub. I'll be brining in a basic brine. Then rubbing it on and under the skin.

Would you put some of the rub in the brine?

Any notes on your methods would be great.


----------



## noboundaries (May 27, 2017)

gapi said:


> You guys are great. I'll post back how things went.
> 
> Looks like I have the engreediance to make yours. I take it its a dry rub. I'll be brining in a basic brine. Then rubbing it on and under the skin.
> 
> ...


I like to keep my brine and rub flavor profiles different. 

Here is my brine recipe. 

Orange Juice Poultry Brine

This was a brine I used for injecting the breast meat prior to brining.  It was a takeoff of Alton Brown's OJ brine.  The results were AMAZING!  More than once I've heard people say "this is the best chicken I've eaten in my life."   The secret is a tiny bit of curing salt.

Brine
1/2 tsp Prague #1 Pink Salt (can use a tsp of Morton TQ, which is easier to find if you don't have Prague powder)
1/2 cup kosher salt
1 Tbs onion powder
1  Tbs garlic powder
1 tsp black pepper
1 cup dark brown sugar or inexpensive maple syrup
1 can frozen orange juice
3 cans water
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup lime juice
ice as necessary to chill brine thoroughly.
2 quarts water

Directions

1. In a large capacity blender mix all the brine ingredients except the ice and the last quart of water.  Blend until well blended and the solids have dissolved. Add some ice to chill thoroughly.  The brine should be cold before injecting or brining the turkey/chicken.  If you don't want to use a blender, just mix the ingredients in the Dutch Oven, stir over low heat until well blended, then add the ice.

2. Inject the breast.  Put the poultry in the brining bag.  Seal and brine for 12 to 24 hours in the refrigerator or a cooler packed with ice, ice jugs, or ice and water.  Brining for more than 24 hours is not recommended but I've done it up to 48 hours with no adverse effects. This process will produce a tender, juicy final product because the salt in the brine changes the protein structure of the meat.

3. After brining, drain the pan or brining bag really well and discard the brine. Dry the poultry again then prep for smoking.


----------

